# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Suing for $900 trillion!

## BrownGirl

Read this on the news. How absolutely ridiculous! Greedy psychotic nutcases... : 893Buttkick Thumb:  It's amazing how sue happy we've become. 



*Fausat Ogunbayo Suing City For $900 Trillion For Placing Children In Foster Home*


A Staten Island mother is suing the city for a staggering $900 trillion for allegedly wrongfully placing her two sons in foster care and claiming she was mentally unstable. 

46-year old Fausat Ogunbayo, who is representing herself, says the Administration for Children's Services's decision to place her children in foster care infringed upon her civil rights and ultimately inflicted "over three years of terror, horror, grievous harm, time lost, substantial economic hardship and injuries."

The children, then 12 and 10-years old, have been out of their mother's custody since June 2008.

In court papers, the ACS references several peculiar incidents where Ogunbayo sought out medical treatment because she believed her children's skin color was becoming darker due to radiation. In a separate episode, the mother allegedly told school officials the FBI was after the boys.

While the city is contending Ogunbayo suffered from such hallucinations and in addition was an absent mother , a separate legal case last month ruled in favor of Ogunbayo with the court stating no substantial evidence indicating the children were ever in "imminent danger" while in their mother's care.

The Staten Island Advance reports that in fact, the two children had near-perfect school attendance and were "even thriving academically." 

However, the mother claims that the ACS has yet to return her children to her care.

As for Ogunbayo's $900 trillion demand, Forbes provides some perspective:

The largest City settlement to an individual is $18,278,000 to James McMillan who suffered paralyzing injuries in the 2003 Staten Island Ferry dock crash that killed 11 passengers...And the national debt is $15 trillion.

----------


## slfmade

> And the national debt is $15 trillion.


Who the fvck sues for 900 trillion when the national debt is 15 trillion. Her lawyer needs a good bitch slap!!!!

----------


## Times Roman

It's nice to be realistic in one's goals....

....there isn't that much CASH in the world.

(ya think she would settle for a McChicken Nugget Dinner?)

----------


## wmaousley

Some people have a higher value on family than others. This is all I can say. If this happened to me I would stick it to the man also. (Not physically)  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

I bet she would settle out of court for 200k

----------


## DanB

LMAO, I'm sorry but this only adds to the case of why on this side of world, some americans are percieved as a little bit mental

That is only country in world that would even entertain a lawsuit like that

----------


## Armykid93

> Who the fvck sues for 900 trillion when the national debt is 15 trillion. Her lawyer needs a good bitch slap!!!!


I think it said she is representing herself. She needs to be wiped from the face of the earth lol crazy freaking psycho

----------


## Armykid93

> LMAO, I'm sorry but this only adds to the case of why on this side of world, some americans are percieved as a little bit mental
> 
> That is only country in world that would even entertain a lawsuit like that


Have to agree with you there. Judges need to start telling people to fvck off when it comes to BS like this

----------


## Persistence2012

In my opinion, seeking originally a large amount, and then setting for a small fraction of that would help to make it appear as if you're sincerely kind or appreciative. 

So its easier to get $2 million by asking for $20 million initially, then it is for just asking $2 million straight up.

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

> In my opinion, seeking originally a large amount, and then setting for a small fraction of that would help to make it appear as if you're sincerely kind or appreciative.
> 
> So its easier to get $2 million by asking for $20 million initially, then it is for just asking $2 million straight up.


Exactly. She knows what she is asking is rediculous. Probably figures the outrageous number will give her the best chance at coming out with the most. Personally, greed like that would make me want to give her nothing. If it's not realistic, then all it is is a big joke to me and I don't think it should be taken seriously by anyone. And obviously shes representing herself, who would take that case!?! No wonder they took her kids.

----------


## spywizard

what's bad about this is an attorney decided that he'd represent her in a court of law.. 

it's not about the truth, it's about merit and if something wrongfully was done..

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

Nothing wrongfully done is justified by $900 trillion.... some things dont have a price tag at any amount that would justify it, but then why do they try and pretend with these outrageous amounts?

----------


## eazyduzit

Omfg, i lol'ed at this 900 trillion okay mate

----------


## Bonaparte

Guys: for the last time, she is representing herself. She obviously has no case, and is just proving the state's point that she is insane. She'll probably end up in a psych ward real soon.

----------


## Shsm

> Guys: for the last time, she is representing herself. She obviously has no case, and is just proving the state's point that she is insane. *She'll probably end up in a psych ward real soon.*


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## Vettester

OK, give her a $50 Amazon gift card and call it a victory.

----------


## Times Roman

> OK, give her a $50 Amazon gift card and call it a victory.


fuk that! give her a swat on the ass and tell her it was a vaccination that will keep the FBI away.

As I think about it, not only is she really an unfit parent, the question of her legal capacity may come up.

----------


## Penwrath

She's mental for suing for that much!! :S

----------


## mixtnconfuzd

if she walks away with 1% she'll be a rich woman

----------

